# Okay, I am 100% positive 'pleasuring yourself' to p*rn makes dp/dr worse



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is appropriate in this forum, but when I stop "chocking the chicken" for days, my mind and emotions get a lot clearer. I don't have a sex life, so I'm not sure it's orgasms themselves or what.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

There isn't anything inherently damaging about masturbating to porn; the issues arise when people do it to the point that they develop unrealistic expectations about sex, or over stimulate themselves to the point that they have very difficult time being sexually aroused.

It's matter of all things in moderation; just because some people do themselves harm by way overdoing the porn dose not mean we to expel it from our lives.

It's like saying people should avoid drinking because some manage to get alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Antimony said:


> There isn't anything inherently damaging about masturbating to porn; the issues arise when people do it to the point that they develop unrealistic expectations about sex, or over stimulate themselves to the point that they have very difficult time being sexually aroused.
> 
> It's matter of all things in moderation; just because some people do themselves harm by way overdoing the porn dose not mean we to expel it from our lives.
> 
> It's like saying people should avoid drinking because some manage to get alcohol poisoning.


Basically this.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

100 percent truth


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Is this post for real lol ? I still pleasure myself how the fuk is it to do with DP what a ridiculous post

I suppose u think masturbation cud be the cause too?


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

If you look at this from an objective view point, it isn't impossible.

I see two possibilities for this:

1 - when you get sexually aroused your brain releases certain chemicals. Dopamine comes to mind but I believe cortisol is effected as well. This change in brain chemistry could be responsible for strengthening or weakening the feeling of disconnection.

2 - this effects you on an emotional level and you feel some guilt or other emotion associated with it. Abstaining helps you feel better in one way or the other.

Sexual feelings are among your most powerful emotions and turn the brain into a firework show under an EEG. 
Basically, there is merit in what you say.


----------



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

missjess said:


> Is this post for real lol ? I still pleasure myself how the fuk is it to do with DP what a ridiculous post
> 
> I suppose u think masturbation cud be the cause too?


Hell no. It just makes it worse in my opinion, my vision is sharper when I don't


----------

